# Critical skills visa



## adinkona (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

Actually i have 7 years of experience in Mining Industry and i cleared my SAQA from India so i would like to apply CRITICAL SKILLS VISA for South africa so could you please provide Attorneys details to process for the same.

May i know the fee deatails for CRITICAL SKILLS VISA.

Thanks in advance.

Warm regards
Adi


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The fees for Home Affairs are R1,520 and for VFS R1,350. Immigration lawyer fees for visa application preparation and advice vary.


----------



## adinkona (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you very much and could you please let me know the list of the required documents for critical skills visa.


Regards
Adi


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

adinkona said:


> Thank you very much and could you please let me know the list of the required documents for critical skills visa.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Adi


Everything is on the VFS website. Here is the link. 

DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Services - Temporary Residence Permit - Critical Skills Visa


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

As mentioned a billion times before, a visa application is not a list of documents. It is a legal application and must prove your case for the visa in question.


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Adi,
I am from Hyderabad nad looking forward t oapply for SA migration under Critical Skill Visa. Could you pz tell me how did you complete the SAQA asessment? Also have you already filled you application or not?
Regards
HD


adinkona said:


> Thank you very much and could you please let me know the list of the required documents for critical skills visa.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Adi


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

All of this is very simple and available on their website:
South African Qualifications Authority - Home Page


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

goodmrng1947 said:


> Hi Adi,
> I am from Hyderabad nad looking forward t oapply for SA migration under Critical Skill Visa. Could you pz tell me how did you complete the SAQA asessment? Also have you already filled you application or not?
> Regards
> HD



Hi,

Did you start the process? if not, shall we do it together?


----------



## CriticalSkillsFTW (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi guys and girls,

Does anybody know if they insist on keeping your passport in the Mumbai office?
I already have a study permit but want to apply for a change of status to critical skills in Mumbai and return to SA and then come back to Mumbai for the outcome. This will only be possible if I actually have a passport to go in an and out.

Thanks for your time


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

CriticalSkillsFTW said:


> Hi guys and girls,
> 
> Does anybody know if they insist on keeping your passport in the Mumbai office?
> I already have a study permit but want to apply for a change of status to critical skills in Mumbai and return to SA and then come back to Mumbai for the outcome. This will only be possible if I actually have a passport to go in an and out.
> ...


Hi CriticalSkillsFTW, 

Very good question. An Embassy cannot legally retain your passport, so the question is whether or not the processing of your visa continues whilst your passport is not submitted. I have just sent an email to the embassy in Mumbai to ask. I will let you know as soon as I receive feedback.


----------



## parsrivastava (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi LegalMan,

Can one start work with the Visa application number while waiting for the Work permit from the embassy?

Thanks,
Parva


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Dear Parva, 

It is illegal for a for a company to employ someone if they do not have a valid work visa inserted into their passport. The employer may be fined and penalized. This decision lies with the employer.


----------



## Ijay (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Three questions please...

1) Does anyone know if the spouse of a critical skills visa holder can work too?
2) If not, how long will it take for me to be issued a work permit if I apply in SA?
3) My skill falls under the critical list too so what do I do? :confused2:


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Ijay said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Three questions please...
> 
> ...


Hi Ijay, 

1) No they cannot, however they are able to change their status within SA from an accompanying spouse visa to a work visa, should they be able to get a job offer and qualify for a general work visa.
2) up to 4 months for a critical skills work visa. Up to 6 months for a general work visa. Worst case scenario. 
3) Apply for a critical skills work visa


----------



## Chirr (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi i applied or a criical skills visa the 26june 2015 and when i cevked my status it said that my applicion is adjuctated does thst mean my application is rejected bcause the process time fof a citical skill visa is 8-10 and mine is going back fom ome afairs to vfs. Also how do i know if my application is approved or rejected before i get an sms from vfs/home affsirs.


----------



## Chirr (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi i applied for a critical skills visa 26 june 2015 and when i checked he status of my application it said my application is adjudicated does it mean my appliction is rejected because the process time for a critical skills visa is 8-10 weeks but mine is on its way back from home affairs to vfs


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi CriticalSkillsFTW,
> 
> Very good question. An Embassy cannot legally retain your passport, so the question is whether or not the processing of your visa continues whilst your passport is not submitted. I have just sent an email to the embassy in Mumbai to ask. I will let you know as soon as I receive feedback.


Hi LegalMan,

Was going through this old post of yours and found it interesting, wanted to check if you got any response from Mumbai embassy on this?

Thanks


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> As mentioned a billion times before, a visa application is not a list of documents. It is a legal application and must prove your case for the visa in question.


Hello LegalMan,
i would like to find out if the membership application and approval emails constitute enough proof for that condition as stated in the gazette: *Proof of application for certificate of registration with the accredited professional body, council or board recognised by SAQA*.
IITPSA mailed the certificate via normal post but never got it. 

Thanks


----------



## Bluebeach115 (Oct 23, 2017)

*Critical skill visa - French language*

Hi, I have 10 years of experience as a French Customer service consultant in the BPO Industry. SAQA evaluated my french language qualification as an NQF LEVEL 4 Qualification. I also have CCMG who evaluated my language skill. Do you think my NQF LEVEL 4 qualification in french language studies is enough to obtain a critical skill visa in french language please?
Thanks in advance for your help guys.


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Bluebeach115 said:


> Hi, I have 10 years of experience as a French Customer service consultant in the BPO Industry. SAQA evaluated my french language qualification as an NQF LEVEL 4 Qualification. I also have CCMG who evaluated my language skill. Do you think my NQF LEVEL 4 qualification in french language studies is enough to obtain a critical skill visa in french language please?
> Thanks in advance for your help guys.


I've heard of people getting Language CSVs with an NSQF level 4. 

You can check out this link and maybe post/message the lady who says she got hers with NSQF level 4: https://web.facebook.com/groups/1520803088233476/permalink/1862280204085761/


----------

